# Melt down alert



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

From the link: "When children visit Santa Claus at SouthPark mall this year, theyâll be doing it under a faux glacier, rather than a Christmas tree.

The shopping center says the change will make the Santa-visiting experience âfresh and exciting,â but already on social media Friday some were complaining about the replacement of a traditional Christmas symbol."

http://www.wbtv.com/story/30457130/...hristmas-tree-with-glacier?clienttype=generic


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Even though it is traditional, a Christmas tree has nothing to do with Christmas. There is only one reason for the season in our home.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Even though it is traditional, a Christmas tree has nothing to do with Christmas. There is only one reason for the season in our home.


I agree that the "christmas" tree is a pagan symbol that was co-opted by christians.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Not that I would ever judge whether a person is a Christian or not, but I am sure there are Christmas trees in plenty of non-Christian homes, too.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I have Jewish friends who put up a tree.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It seems like a silly idea to me but I've never felt that Santa needed a 'fresh and exciting' feel. 

The picture showing the glacier looks more like a backdrop for the Starship Enterprise to me and looks rather tacky.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It really is cheesy looking. If they hadn't said it was supposed to represent a glacier I wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It is meant to show glaciers are alive and well.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> It seems like a silly idea to me but I've never felt that Santa needed a 'fresh and exciting' feel.
> 
> The picture showing the glacier looks more like a backdrop for the Starship Enterprise to me and looks rather tacky.


As a devout Trekkie I find your statement to be offensive. No Starship, Enterprise or not, would ever have such a vulgar background. Ever.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> As a devout Trekkie I find your statement to be offensive. No Starship, Enterprise or not, would ever have such a vulgar background. Ever.


 Not to sidetrack the thread but... What's brown and floats in the captains bathroom on the Enterprise? The captains log!
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

That aint no glacier...that's the mothership.
I always knew he was an alien. :hobbyhors


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> Not to sidetrack the thread but... What's brown and floats in the captains bathroom on the Enterprise? The captains log!
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Boo! Hiss!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Tiempo said:


> It really is cheesy looking. If they hadn't said it was supposed to represent a glacier I wouldn't have guessed.


What a fake looking deal that is. Wow. And some over paid designer got {PAID for THAT?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> It really is cheesy looking. If they hadn't said it was supposed to represent a glacier I wouldn't have guessed.


Me too
Looks more like a surfer motif.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Someone tried to emulate awesome early 60's mid century modern and failed miserably.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought this thread was going to be about the new red Starbucks cups!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Even though it is traditional, _*a Christmas tree has nothing to do with Christmas*_. There is only one reason for the season in our home.


Nor does Santa, tinsel, floppy red bows, or...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

hippygirl said:


> Nor does Santa, tinsel, floppy red bows, or...


You've got that right!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

InvalidID said:


> Not to sidetrack the thread but... What's brown and floats in the captains bathroom on the Enterprise? The captains log!



Nope. There are NO bathrooms on the Enterprise. Common belief is that the phasers have a "destroy poop" setting and the crew does it on the floor.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Whoever designed that set should be shot at sunrise. What an ugly thing. Did it ever occur to them that the mall patrons who are bringing their kids to see Santa, are gonna be accepting of a Christmas tree? It's not a nativity scene for Pete's sake.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I am a bit puzzled as to why the Santa experience would need to be made fresh and exciting given the "target" audience. Every year new children are added to the audience and they usually only want the Santa experience until age 5 or 7. That short span of time hardly gives them time to become jaded with the traditional Santa experience and thus needing new stimulation. It is like watching all the Walt Disney animated films or the Muppet shows. I have seen them dozens of times but by watching them with a young child I see them as brand new again because they are brand new to the kids! Santa is new each year to the kids and I don't mind seeing him presented in the same way that he was to presented to me decades ago.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

So they are removing the tree (which, as pointed out above is not a Christian symbol anyway) to "bring the community together" (which I am reading as "we do not want folks who do not celebrate Christmas feel excluded") but they still leave Santa Claus who came about from the story about St Nicholas who was a devout Christian. Sounds logical ... :bash:


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Malls are in business to make money, not perpetuate a religious experiences.

Would not be surprised if these are just publicity stunts, especially since people are leaving the church anyway plus are not necessarily shopping at Malls.

The large mall here, on weekends is packed - mostly with immigrant and minority shoppers, who may not necessarily be "Christian"

Would they rather have a xmas tree or a secular glacier? We all know how easily people get "offended" now days.

Kind of a power thing.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Really???


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Whoever designed that set should be shot at sunrise. What an ugly thing. Did it ever occur to them that the mall patrons who are bringing their kids to see Santa, are gonna be accepting of a Christmas tree? It's not a nativity scene for Pete's sake.


Why wait until dawn?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

cabin fever said:


> even though it is traditional, a christmas tree has nothing to do with christmas. There is only one reason for the season in our home.



Presents!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

vicker said:


> Presents!!



How do you expect to get presents if there's no tree to put them under?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Good point. I suppose I'd look in the yard, trying to avoid old Easter eggs.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

If they really want to spice things up they should chuck Santa Claus and bring in Krampus instead. Or add a Christmas donkey.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

basketti said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about the new red Starbucks cups!


Just read that story. Amazing what people consider offensive these days: 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/first-they-came-for-our-venti-frappuccinos#.sobzg9MmG

*'Tis the season for âWar on Christmasâ stories, and this year Starbucks is the first major group to offend due to its holiday-themed red cups.*











Still trying to figure out how that is offensive. :huh:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We are nation of Hallmark Christians, we have no hope.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Just read that story. Amazing what people consider offensive these days:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/first-they-came-for-our-venti-frappuccinos#.sobzg9MmG
> 
> ...


They are pretty boring compared to last year's cups. Check out that UFO on the bottom of the one on the left. Fun times....


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure if that is a UFO or a really bad drawing of a car.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> Really???


It's doubtful, that *a mall* is making a _conscious effort_, to "stamp out religion". More likely, they want (and need) a fresh look, for what is becoming a very tired holiday, at least IMO.

If people want to celebrate Christ's birthday, enjoy the season, good will towards men, etc., maybe having the feeling_ hinge_, on whether *a mall*, has a Christmas tree - or not, shows how shallow we have all become.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> From the link: "When children visit Santa Claus at SouthPark mall this year, they&#8217;ll be doing it under a faux glacier, rather than a Christmas tree.
> 
> The shopping center says the change will make the Santa-visiting experience &#8220;fresh and exciting,&#8221; but already on social media Friday some were complaining about the replacement of a traditional Christmas symbol."
> 
> http://www.wbtv.com/story/30457130/...hristmas-tree-with-glacier?clienttype=generic



Santa, and Satan. 
Same letters, both in red suits.
LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL

Ok, seriously.
We did not do santa.
I wasn't going to lie to them, break their hearts w/ the truth, then punish them for lying to me.
Back then I subscribed to "santa was not the reason for the season".
((I have, thru education, realized Jesus isn't the reason for the season either!!))

I find santa creepy, always have.

PS: I don't care what Starbux does........"christians" don't protest or whine about starbux 11 months out of the year but get a case of holy indignation in December. 
I simply cannot roll my eyes in the back of my head hard enough.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> Just read that story. Amazing what people consider offensive these days:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/first-they-came-for-our-venti-frappuccinos#.sobzg9MmG
> 
> ...


The absolute ugliness of the "christian" commentators online is simply amazing. 

It's a red cup people!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ugliness knows no boundaries.

Humans of all races, religions, sexes, orientation, have the potential to be ugly.
No one group corners the market on ugly.

I think I will do something CRAZY today..........I choose to be beautiful.
To love, even the unloveable.
I choose to spread joy.
I choose to be, possibly, the only good a person experiences all day today.

Imagine if everyone did that, on the same day?
Crazy huh?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

How did the Spring lambs get in the Nativity scene in December ?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

wr said:


> How do you expect to get presents if there's no tree to put them under?


Tree! We don't need no stinkin' tree!

Just fill this








With this








But this works too.








What?:shrug:...

I been good... 

Really...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

oneraddad said:


> How did the Spring lambs get in the Nativity scene in December ?


???????
It's a middle eastern thing?
Cloning?
Dictatus papae?
Time lapse photography?
Unseasonable conception?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> Tree! We don't need no stinkin' tree!
> 
> Just fill this
> View attachment 50989
> ...


We have a client that is a wonderful old Yugoslavian master tradesman and at the onset of winter, he stocks his fridge and a storage area in the office with imported beer. He feels he's semi retired and shouldn't have to work in the cold so his beer supply should run out around spring when he intends to come out of hibernation. 

He has a great many friends so usually about the end of January, we're moving his equipment back to site :rotfl:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

And besides, without a Christmas tree the movie Christmas Vacation wouldn't be nearly as funny.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Will we be able to get 'Charlie Brown' Christmas glaciers or will they all be perfectly formed?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> And besides, without a Christmas tree the movie Christmas Vacation wouldn't be nearly as funny.


It always bugs me when they are supposed to be in suburban Chicago and yet they get a Christmas tree somewhere in the Rockies.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> It's doubtful, that *a mall* is making a _conscious effort_, to "stamp out religion". More likely, they want (and need) a fresh look, for what is becoming a very tired holiday, at least IMO.
> 
> If people want to celebrate Christ's birthday, enjoy the season, good will towards men, etc., maybe having the feeling_ hinge_, on whether *a mall*, has a Christmas tree - or not, shows how shallow we have all become.


Had nothing to do with the cups.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Not sure if that is a UFO or a really bad drawing of a car.



I couldn't help but notice that "Santa Clause" liked your post. Lol.... well I guess he would be the expert.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Santa, and Satan.
> Same letters, both in red suits.
> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah what's with that fat stalker, anyway? Knows when you are sleeping? Good grief...someone call 911....


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> How did the Spring lambs get in the Nativity scene in December ?


They were year round breeders, of course....


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Woolieface said:


> They were year round breeders, of course....


My daughter was given a small herd of Nigerian Pygmy goats one winter and it was about -45C when I discovered they are year round breeders.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Woolieface said:


> I couldn't help but notice that "Santa Clause" liked your post. Lol.... well I guess he would be the expert.


Yup it made me laugh!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Someone has changed their mind about the tree. No demonstrations or riots were necessary.

http://www.wral.com/charlotte-mall-puts-christmas-tree-on-ice-for-glacier/15068242/


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> From the link: "When children visit Santa Claus at SouthPark mall this year, theyâll be doing it under a faux glacier, rather than a Christmas tree.
> 
> The shopping center says the change will make the Santa-visiting experience âfresh and exciting,â but already on social media Friday some were complaining about the replacement of a traditional Christmas symbol."
> 
> http://www.wbtv.com/story/30457130/...hristmas-tree-with-glacier?clienttype=generic


 Maybe they will replace the Christmas music with recordings of Yanni also so maybe Kenny makes it through one more holiday season without being killed before the next episode.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

All this and NO mention of Mr. Hanky?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> All this and NO mention of Mr. Hanky?


I'd went 53 years without knowing what Mr. Hanky was... and I wish I didn't now. Eww.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> How did the Spring lambs get in the Nativity scene in December ?



http://jesus-reasonforseason.com/pc_myths/average_december_temperature_in_Bethlehem.php


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'd went 53 years without knowing what Mr. Hanky was... and I wish I didn't now. Eww.


In that case I will not google it..... :shocked:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'd went 53 years without knowing what Mr. Hanky was... and I wish I didn't now. Eww.


A few years back one of the guys I play poker with borrowed the baby ruth in the pool gag and decked out a candy bar in santa cap and hung it on his tree.

While he and his kids laughed at the ornament, his wife was just confused and then :yuck:'d out after they explained it to her and after her telling them it was coming off the tree, their teenage sons said in unison "hidey ho boys and girls" as they broke Mr Hanky in half and ate the candy bar.

She was still grimacing when she told us about her family's prank on her days later. :rotfl:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

People have varying sensitivity to Mr. Hanky. I was around farm animals enough growing up, worked in a mental institution, and have dealt with commercial size sewage backups, so I have zero "ick" factor response to a cartoon poo. I have to be reminded that other folks don't have such a range of experience. I must say that I'm a bit surprised that homesteaders would get grossed out, while knowing that those beautiful home grown chicken eggs are mostly bugs and poo and a bit of grain.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> How do you expect to get presents if there's no tree to put them under?


Hang a large pair of panyhose on the mantle


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Hang a large pair of panyhose on the mantle


The mere mention of pantyhose may cause me to have a full scale meltdown. 

Either I need to more time at finishing school or there is just no way to get them on a human body without a great deal of aerobics and it's usually only after the last deep knee bend/high kick routine that you discover your thumbnail has caused a gaping hole so the routine starts over.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

wr said:


> The mere mention of pantyhose may cause me to have a full scale meltdown.
> 
> Either I need to more time at finishing school or there is just no way to get them on a human body without a great deal of aerobics and it's usually only after the last deep knee bend/high kick routine that you discover your thumbnail has caused a gaping hole so the routine starts over.


 We deer hunted with a guy who wore a pair of his wife's pantyhose under his long johns because his daughter who was a baton twirler for the school band convinced him they would make a good heat layer.

From his tree stand 75 yards away he taunted us in our normal thermal layering over our walkie talkies that he was so toasty warm if he fell asleep and fell out of his tree stand he expected us to get his panty hose off him before calling for evac from the ranger station.

one of the guys radioed back to him that he was on his own because although a hunter wearing panty hose dead or dying from a fall from a tree might make the news, eight hunters coming out of the woods with one dead and naked would be a week long news miniseries.

After another said if he dropped to his death that the rest of us would just move our tree stands at least two ridges over and another asked him what he would do if he had to take a wiz while in his stand, he vowed to never take his daughter's heat layering advice again. :rotfl:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

My ex came out to ride my horse which was in boarding at the time. He was complaining that his undies were not ...er...supportive enough to ride so we went into the village to buy him some different ones.

All we could find that would provide the support he was looking for was pantyhose which he put on under his jeans.

Yes, he fell off the horse and ended up in the ER where he had to be stripped.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

wr said:


> It seems like a silly idea to me but I've never felt that Santa needed a 'fresh and exciting' feel.
> 
> The picture showing the glacier looks more like a backdrop for the Starship Enterprise to me and looks rather tacky.


In that case, maybe we should just go for Star Trek Day. For everyone who doesn't really like Christmas, we'll have them put up an Enterprise (or Voyager, take your pick), and put presents under that, such as warp drives and phasers.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> In that case, maybe we should just go for Star Trek Day. For everyone who doesn't really like Christmas, we'll have them put up an Enterprise (or Voyager, take your pick), and put presents under that, such as warp drives and phasers.


About the only thing on our tree is Star Trek Enterprises and other ships. We've been collecting the Hallmark ornaments since 1991.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> About the only thing on our tree is Star Trek Enterprises and other ships. We've been collecting the Hallmark ornaments since 1991.


Now I know what I want for Christmas.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Now I know what I want for Christmas.


The Borg ship and Deep Space Nine are seriously cool.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> About the only thing on our tree is Star Trek Enterprises and other ships. We've been collecting the Hallmark ornaments since 1991.


My brother has Star Trek tree decorations.
3 or 4 years ago he married a gal that had lived in England for 25 years, and now the tree is more traditional, just a little odd.
One year, we were so poor we hung shotgun shells and toy tractors on a tumbleweed.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> My brother has Star Trek tree decorations.
> 3 or 4 years ago he married a gal that had lived in England for 25 years, and now the tree is more traditional, just a little odd.
> One year, we were so poor we hung shotgun shells and toy tractors on a tumbleweed.


I have a good friend that has shotgun shell lights on her tree.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

One yearcut down a 6' buckbrush for our tree. I thought it made the house smell nice but the wife broke out in allergy attacks after a couple of days.

WWW


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> My brother has Star Trek tree decorations.
> 3 or 4 years ago he married a gal that had lived in England for 25 years, and now the tree is more traditional, just a little odd.
> One year, we were so poor we hung shotgun shells and toy tractors on a tumbleweed.


We've cut our own trees a few times since we have pines growing here and there, but finding one that looks like a Hallmark card, forget about it. Charlie Brown's tree looked fantastic next to the 5 branched lopsided saplings we've dragged in. Throw some lights at it, a few cranberries. Wheee....Merry Christmas!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

We cut a scrub cedar every year for ours. The branches are really light so we can't put anything very heavy on them. It looks pretty with lights and paper ornaments though.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

wy_white_wolf said:


> One yearcut down a 6' buckbrush for our tree. I thought it made the house smell nice but the wife broke out in allergy attacks after a couple of days.
> 
> WWW


I tried that with one of our local cedar (juniper) shrubs. We started sneezing relentless the next day. It shed all over the house, too.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> My brother has Star Trek tree decorations.
> 3 or 4 years ago he married a gal that had lived in England for 25 years, and now the tree is more traditional, just a little odd.
> One year, we were so poor we hung shotgun shells and toy tractors on a tumbleweed.


The kid's father cleaned out the bank account and left right before Christmas so with money being really tight, the kids and I decorated the aquarium and stand. 

My father is an artist and silversmith and he's given us ornaments every year since I was quite young so the ornaments may have outclassed our unconventional tree but it started a trend and the kids asked to decorate it annually. 

I was hurt last year so we didn't put up a tree but the big guy stopped someplace and got one of of those giant pine scented tree air fresheners, decorated it with markers and hung it on a wall and the whole place smelled like a freshly cleaned camp outhouse :rotfl:


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

The smell without the mess sounds kind of nice.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Some people just look for a reason to scream about Christians being persecuted. When I was a kid, Santa parachuted in the parking lot, walked through the door of this special little section of the shopping center to "change" and a minute later another guy would come out dressed as Santa and sit there on a throne. For a couple bucks you got your photo with santa. There was no Christmas tree because there wasn't enough room in that little alcove thing (which is now part of the liquor store).


----------

